# Ishtari - Eine Arguswacht-Gilde stellt sich vor



## Mashmak (11. November 2006)

Gildenname : Ishtari 

Realm: Die Arguswacht

Fraktion : Horde 

Interessengebiet : RP, aber das schließt alles andere nicht aus 

Forum : http://ishtar.bboard.de 

Ansprechpartner : Myraxa, Mashmak 

Sucht noch Member : Wir wurden erst vor kurzem gegründet und freuen wir uns über jedes neue Gesicht! 

Beschreibung : Für uns ist authentisches und fantasievolles Rollenspiel sehr wichtig. (D.h. dass ooc-Aussagen aufs Minimum zu reduzieren und entsprechend zu kenntzeichnen ist.) Anfänger sind bei uns ausdrücklich willkommen - sowohl vom Level her wie auch RP-Anfänger, die es gern mal ausprobieren wollen.) Für PvP und Highlevel Instanzen sind wir natürlich offen, da wir alle Aspekte von worldofwarcraft erleben wollen. 
Dass wir eine möglichst große Gilde werden ist nicht unser Ziel. Viel mehr möchten wir, dass der Zusammenhalt und gegenseitige Austausch innerhalb unserer Reihen sehr stark ist. Ihr solltet fair und hilfsbereit sein und gerne im Team spielen, wenn Ihr bei uns aufgenommen werden wollt.


----------



## wolf73 (13. November 2006)

Mashmak schrieb:


> Gildenname : Ishtari
> 
> Auf welchem Server spielt ihr?
> Bin Krieger lvl 14 und noch neu in dem Geschäft.


----------

